# Todays find with my son



## Chuckb330 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Congrats, that's awesome you got to go hunting with your son, and that y'all were so successful!


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Good finds! I tried my spot in Medina county for tulips and it was still all half frees and falses. Should be an epic next week with all this rain!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great haul!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Zabz said:


> Good finds! I tried my spot in Medina county for tulips and it was still all half frees and falses. Should be an epic next week with all this rain!


I hope you're right. I am at your same latitude here in Mahoning Co. We ot rain all day yesterday and most of last night. It has now cleared out and is sunny. Mid 60's yesterday, upper 50's today, and high 30's tonight. That will cool off the soil which might help with the warm up that is coming, especially if the area is shaded enough. I'm waiting to hear from a buddy who might want to get out and hunt tomorrow. If not, I was just going to take the day to relax and let the lawn dry out so I can cut it Monday and Tuesday. I do mine and the next door neighbor lady's. So, I might do some tomorrow, and finish on Monday. Then get out there Tuesday onward. Anytime we get over 80 degrees, I get nervous!


----------

